# YouTube not remembering where I stopped watching a video



## vaindioux (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi

I have found fixes for a desktop but not for my iPhone 13.

Thanks for the help

Pat


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi are you pausing the video? Are closing out of the internet?


----------



## vaindioux (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes I pause the video, then close the app.

Pat


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh I do not use the app I just go on the net for YouTube


----------



## vaindioux (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks

anybody else?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

What YouTube app are you using ? Is it YouTube tv? Cause I do not see just YouTube by itself. Was going to load the app to check it out. 
ok I found it it’s watch listen and stream. 
I going to test it out


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok i paused a video for about an hour using the app and it is still their. If you minimize it it will still be their but if you close the app that clears what you are watching


----------



## vaindioux (Jun 21, 2009)

oscer1 said:


> Ok i paused a video for about an hour using the app and it is still their. If you minimize it it will still be their but if you close the app that clears what you are watching


Hi

Thanks for the help. I don't think there is a solution on Iphone. I have learned that it does it only to long videos after 20 mn of play and indeed it is true for me. But it doesn't do it all the time, it's random. I will just keep writing in my phone were I was, and that's it.

Thanks

Pat


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok


----------



## Maruved (12 mo ago)

vaindioux said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the help. I don't think there is a solution on Iphone. I have learned that it does it only to long videos after 20 mn of play and indeed it is true for me. But it doesn't do it all the time, it's random. I will just keep writing in my phone were I was, and that's it.
> 
> ...


I think it's th only right decision because this feature if working from time to time. I can't trace the dependence on the length of the video, so it's really better to note where you stopped.


----------



## vaindioux (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Maruved

Slava Ukraini

Pat


----------



## Maruved (12 mo ago)

vaindioux said:


> Thanks Maruved
> 
> Slava Ukraini
> 
> Pat


Heroiam Slava!


----------

